# My pc is killing hard drives and I don't know why



## MRM55

Hello I hope everyone is doing well, Im posting this because I have a very bad inconvenience with my PC, 2 years ago I decided to start and build my own PC these are the components of it and specs.

8GB RAM DDR4 CORSAIR
Motherboard Sniper G1 B7
Graphics Nvidia 1050TI
Power Supply Corsair VS600
2 Corsair Fans
1 Cooler Master Hyper 212
Hard drive ssd 480gb
Intel core I5 7th Gen


At first my pc was working fine, but then suddenly it would start corrupting the OS from my computer until the point where I had to reinstall everything and lose all my data, this is a huge problem for me because I work as a UI UX designer and I use my PC to do all my daily job and my tools, fortunately I had some backup to keep working. After that I reinstalled the OS and my pc worked for a few more months, then It happened again it started to delete boot files til the point the drive was not booting anymore, and right now I think I'm not able to use that hard drive anymore so I decided to replace it for a regular HDD 500GB.
I installed windows again, but right now I've been using that drive for almost a month and my PC is not recognizing it anymore for booting it it would not give me the option to boot from that hard drive, right now my pc says just like the piece is not there plugged, it would recognize it from time to time, but right now is not working anymore and I'm afraid I will lose all my data after a single month of using It. At this point I'm not sure what the root cause is, and I'm very sad and disappointed, I just want to know wich can be causing the computer to delete the OS after a week of installing it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Blameless

If the drives are actually being damaged (meaning they still have issues after being wiped and put in a different system), as opposed to just data corruption, it's almost certainly a power supply problem...dirty/out of spec +5v power in all probability.

If it it's just data corruption without any physical/electrical damage to the drive, it's probably an instability somewhere and I'd thoroughly test the system memory and CPU. If they pass, it could be a faulty motherboard.

Swapping out cables would also be a good idea, especially if there are any CRC errors in the SMART report.


----------



## o1dschoo1

MRM55 said:


> Hello I hope everyone is doing well, Im posting this because I have a very bad inconvenience with my PC, 2 years ago I decided to start and build my own PC these are the components of it and specs.
> 
> 8GB RAM DDR4 CORSAIR
> Motherboard Sniper G1 B7
> Graphics Nvidia 1050TI
> Power Supply Corsair VS600
> 2 Corsair Fans
> 1 Cooler Master Hyper 212
> Hard drive ssd 480gb
> Intel core I5 7th Gen
> 
> 
> At first my pc was working fine, but then suddenly it would start corrupting the OS from my computer until the point where I had to reinstall everything and lose all my data, this is a huge problem for me because I work as a UI UX designer and I use my PC to do all my daily job and my tools, fortunately I had some backup to keep working. After that I reinstalled the OS and my pc worked for a few more months, then It happened again it started to delete boot files til the point the drive was not booting anymore, and right now I think I'm not able to use that hard drive anymore so I decided to replace it for a regular HDD 500GB.
> I installed windows again, but right now I've been using that drive for almost a month and my PC is not recognizing it anymore for booting it it would not give me the option to boot from that hard drive, right now my pc says just like the piece is not there plugged, it would recognize it from time to time, but right now is not working anymore and I'm afraid I will lose all my data after a single month of using It. At this point I'm not sure what the root cause is, and I'm very sad and disappointed, I just want to know wich can be causing the computer to delete the OS after a week of installing it. Thanks in advance


Anything overclocked? 
If not id be willing to bet either your having memory instabilities your psu is bad or your install has a virus. Its one of them 3


----------



## shilka

The PSU for one is terrible and even if it has nothing to do with the problems should be replaced no matter what








Why you should not buy a Corsair VS / Thermaltake SMART...


Before i begin i would like to clear things up before anyone becomes confused and that this thread is about the Corsair VS and NOT the Cooler Master VS. The Cooler Master VS also known as just the V series are a great series, the Corsair VS is not and the reason for that will be talked about...




www.overclock.net


----------



## maltamonk

Other possibilities may be NTFS corruption bug or a virus.


----------



## OverTheBelow

+1 for bad PSU or related cabling. I would try a different set of cables before doing anything else.

Probably not directly related, but I had a bad experience mixing and matching modular power supply cables in the past. Fried both of my harddrive boards. Easily fixed by sending the onboard motherboards away and having them replaced by a specialist for around £75, but still frustrating.


----------



## SmOgER

Definitely try replacing SATA cables. I've had numerous issues with drives randomly not getting recognised as well as SMART errors which all went away after I bought premium cables and stopped using those cheap bundled ones.


----------



## SmOgER

Oh and check your 5V rail what voltage does it report in BIOS and OS.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

BCLK overclocking can cause issues with M.2 drives.


----------



## SmOgER

He's using SATA.


----------



## o1dschoo1

SmOgER said:


> He's using SATA.


Bclk overclocking on non hedt systems pushes the pcie bus and every other bus up. Still could cause his issues.


----------



## MRM55

Thans to all of you guys this was really helpfull, I will tryu to do a memory test and replace PSU thanks a lot


----------



## shilka

Super Flower Leadex III ARGB 650W 80+ Gold, 10 Years Warranty, Addressable LEDs With 5V Motherboard Sync/Analog Controlled, ECO Fanless & Silent Mode, Full Modular Power Supply, SF-650F14RG - Newegg.com


Buy Super Flower Leadex III ARGB 650W 80+ Gold, 10 Years Warranty, Addressable LEDs With 5V Motherboard Sync/Analog Controlled, ECO Fanless & Silent Mode, Full Modular Power Supply, SF-650F14RG with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## mandrix

My mobo/Windows starting hanging on shutdown and restart for like, who knows how long but eventually I always just held in the power switch if I had to do a shutdown.Windows updates/restarts always hung as well. Lost a 10TB & an 8TB. They were so bad Easeus nor MInitool could salvage any data, and since they have CRC problems are totally freaking useless and can't even be formatted.
Don't know if this applies to you, but just a word of caution. Otherwise it was (is) a darn fine Asus ROG board now retired. I tried everything I could beg, borrow or, uh anyway but nothing would bring them back. My new mobo started off hanging after 5 minutes and it is now out of the case and running on the desk....problem? Apparently A Pcie add-in board it seems was the culprit, although I never had problems with in before that I'm aware of...except maybe that hanging thing on the old mobo?  What a pita but going good now.
Luck!


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

If the drives are physically fine and its corruption issues; bclk will definitely corrupt drives, ive had that happen. The other thing is if the board has those removable bios chips the contact legs can oxidize causing errors, those you can clean off with contact cleaner and spray the bios socket too for good measure.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Kommando Kodiak said:


> If the drives are physically fine and its corruption issues; bclk will definitely corrupt drives, ive had that happen. The other thing is if the board has those removable bios chips the contact legs can oxidize causing errors, those you can clean off with contact cleaner and spray the bios socket too for good measure.


Ive never had corrosion issues on a removable bios chip and i live in a insanely humid area


----------



## TwoCables

Yep, I think it's the PSU. Replace it. Don't replace it with just _*any*_ PSU though. Replace it with one that we here at OCN would recommend. Your system would have more than enough power with any good PSU that can deliver 400W or more. Even 350W, but it's hard to find good PSUs in the lower wattage ranges these days. So I think you'll be getting a 550W PSU (but again, not just _*any*_ PSU).

Can you spend say $60-80 on a new PSU? If not, try to be able to because otherwise you'll only hurt your computer even more, and don't buy any PSU until you've cleared it with us first.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ive never had corrosion issues on a removable bios chip and i live in a insanely humid area


Your perception isnt everyones reality. Ive had the pads on the bottom of an intel cpu oxidize. The pins in the cpu socket oxidize all the time. Most people dont know about these things and oxidation varies by metal and alloy, thats why im not saying rust.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Kommando Kodiak said:


> Your perception isnt everyones reality. Ive had the pads on the bottom of an intel cpu oxidize. The pins in the cpu socket oxidize all the time. Most people dont know about these things and oxidation varies by metal and alloy, thats why im not saying rust.


Ive seen that before. Never on a bios chip though. Still id be careful spraying contact cleaner in there. Someone cleaned a motherboard with contact cleaner a few months back and fried his system


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ive seen that before. Never on a bios chip though. Still id be careful spraying contact cleaner in there. Someone cleaned a motherboard with contact cleaner a few months back and fried his system


Did he leave it plugged in or the battery in? Did he wait for it to dry*? Do you know what brand he used as well?


----------



## Martin778

Cleaning a whole board with contact cleaner is a bad, bad, bad idea. It shouldn't be conductive by itself but many types of contact cleaners contain lubricants and other additives that are corrossive and MUST be rinsed with isopropyl alcohol afterwards. Otherwise they will start eating the components (mainly the metal parts) away.


----------

